# Needs a bigger "rinse tank"



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

http://farming-videos.com/sprayer-stuck-then-the-cat-tractor-track-hoe-gets-suck/

Makes me appreciate having shale so close to the soil surface here.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Ugh, been through that with smaller gear here. What a pain.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

At what point does a person decide that the best thing to do is leave things alone for awhile and let things dry up? Or that maybe today is not a good day to spray?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I imagine if the sprayer operator knew when to quit things wouldn't have been that bad.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

No words for that disaster.... I would have just waited when the winch couldn't have yanked it out.. That dozer was huge


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Brown bottles may have has something to do with it.......lol


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> Brown bottles may have has something to do with it.......lol


Don't you mean empty brown bottles lol


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That style of stuck happens a lot in spring, dry crust on top of saturated soils, not much warning of problems until you break through.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

It needed a shot of Roundup on that field. Great video/ glad it was not mine.


----------

